# Pushing Snow



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

neighor does not like to snow blow so plow it for him


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I would of let it build up so I'd something to push


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Did you only back drag the neighbor's driveway? It's kind of a mess, my friend. Love the Fisher Speedcast though!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Banksy;1929322 said:


> Did you only back drag the neighbor's driveway? It's kind of a mess, my friend. Love the Fisher Speedcast though!


back dragged then had to plow it across the road. yes i know! that is only way to plow it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If I wanted a 1/2 ton plow truck, that would be the kind I'd look for.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My buddy plowed with the same setup for years. Had the 350 in it.


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice setup


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

My buddy has a 93 full size blazer with a western on it. Thing is a tank in 4wd! Has the 350 too. Last year I was very impressed when we had 8in of snow on the ground. We have a pretty long hill going to camp. About 150 yards long and we dropped the plow and put her to the floor. She went right up over the hill like it was nothing. Just has basic cooper at3's on it

This is the hill


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I would have driven through it to the top and pushed it down the hill.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would have paid 15 bucks for someone to plow the driveway


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1939832 said:


> I would have driven through it to the top and pushed it down the hill.


But what kinda challenge is that??? Thats no fun lol


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice reg. cab Chevy. I like your setup!

That drive looks like grim death


----------

